# Anyone have a mattress they like?



## Ware

Lots of mattress choices out there. What do you have? Would you buy it again?

We have a Serta iComfort Prodigy memory foam. Paid about $2,300 for a king size in 2014. I don't think they make the one we have anymore, but I probably wouldn't buy it again. The memory foam sleeps a little hot for my taste, and it seems like the older it gets the slower the foam responds.

I'm thinking about trying Purple or maybe a latex mattress next. Does anyone have one of those?


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I am not happy with what I have, but wanted to suggest sharing a bit about size, a 5'6" 250lbs guy likely needs a different firmness than a 6'3" 200lbs guy and maybe you have a 5'2" much ligher person next to you.


----------



## tommyboy

We have a Sleep Number and love it. Big bucks though.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Sleep number here also......just bought our 2nd one. First one lasted 16 years. We come from the school if it works, stick with it.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Are there more advanced version of "water beds" now days?

I use to have one a long time ago and I like how you could control the temperature of the water and make the bed warm or cold?

I just haven't heard anyone mention them in a long time?


----------



## JP900++

Great question! My wife and I are in the market too. I've heard really good things about Sleep Numbers anecdotally but CR surveys have all the high end advanced technologies coming in about equal. We are thinking the split king since I snore (she does too but it's cuter and I'd sleep through gunfire) and we both like different temps. It just seems like a ton to pay for basically sleeping on a balloon.


----------



## Thejarrod

Our 9 year old has a Tuft and needle memory foam mattress. yes, it does sleep hotter than traditional mattress, but i find it very comfortable. 
My wife and I have the Purple (the original one, not the hybrid version). we really like it. i was concerned that it would lack structure at the edge and it would feel like you're falling out. I dont find that to be the case. doesnt have any of the heat issues that memory foam has. biggest negative is that its HEAVY. dragging it up to the bedroom was less than fun. I watched one review that said based on the materials, it may never wear out. I'm only 3 years into it...so no comments from me on that point yet.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

On a don't repeat my mistake note.
Don't buy an adjustable king setup which is twin XL bases, then top with a king mattress.

We hardly ever use the adjustment because my wife wants her head up but I want my feet up.


----------



## ScottW

Memory foam and thick saggy cushy tops sleep way too hot for me, and that's before adding the nuclear inferno of the wife next to me. We both like a pretty firm mattress.
I forget exactly what ours is but it's one of the 3 S's (Simmons, Sealy, Serta) that has a firm backbone with a thin-ish cushy top. IIRC it was about $1200 in queen size. It's due for replacement being ~10 years old and we'll buy another that's similar to this. Been very happy with it and not gonna mess with what works.


----------



## jmille9936

I second the Sleep Number. My wife and I like drastically different mattress firmness. And she likes to sleep with her head elevated. The purple/tuft/mail order mattresses were all too hot and soft for my tastes.


----------



## tam

I've had the same memory foam mattress since 2006 and still love it. It does sleep warmer than an innerspring, but we've mitigated that by choosing our other bedding materials (mattress pad, sheets, blanket) carefully. Just swapping out our old mattress pad for a washable silk-filled one eliminated waking up in puddles of sweat. Our mattress is from a local factory; not a national brand.

When we bought this mattress, our runner-up choice was natural latex. It was a little cooler and slightly less expensive, but also had a shorter warranty period and had a little bit more give to it.

I've slept on a few of the mattress-in-a-box offerings and they are all thinner and less supportive than I like.


----------



## ionicatoms

tam said:


> I've had the same memory foam mattress since 2006 and still love it.


@tam, do you know what the density of your foam is? I have been under the impression that density = durability, and have resigned myself to buying a new bed in a box every 3-5 years.


----------



## MasterMech

3 Purples in the house - all original formula, not the newer extra crispy.

I'm still sleeping on the first one we bought almost 4 years ago - very happy. I'm 5'9"/200lbs. Side Sleeper for the most part. My wife is even happy and that's saying something. No complaints from my 5yo son either. :lol:

Pro's over any memory foam I've tried - They sleep very cool - much better than a traditional pillow top IMO. No discernable depressions after 4+ years of constant use. Doesn't feel like running through the shallow end of the pool should you be in the mood for energetic movement. 

They are STUPID heavy, especially the King in the MBR. Perhaps the newer hybrids address that? I managed to wrangle it up the stairs in it's original sausage packaging on a regular hand truck. I'm pretty sure I'll be chain sawing it into strips when it's time to remove it. :bd:

Get stretchy sheets, really does make a difference. One con to the Purple is that it's not a super-deep mattress. So if your fitted sheet is designed for a 24" thick pillow-top, it's gonna be a loose fit. Also, no box spring so combined with the lower mattress height, you might take a few days to adjust to the lower bed height. I like it.

Have had a couple Purple pillows too, they keep changing the design. The one I have I love as a "booster" for a thinner traditional pillow. Doubles as a breaching device or for disabling a home invader. Did I mention these things have some mass to 'em? :nod:

The steel bed frames they sell are, eh. They are decent - But don't believe the no-squeak advertising for a minute. I took quite a bit of tinkering, and a detailed lap with a can of silicone garage door lube to get it quiet. :roll:

And they're affordable. I'm sure $5k beds sleep great. But so do these - and Daddy needs a new groomer for his mower..... :mrgreen:


----------



## tommyboy

Our Sleep Number is the flex Top, not the full length split. Salesman ordered by mistake. Quality sheets are difficult to find ( except overpriced sleep number brand ). Flannel sheets are impossible to find.


----------



## FATC1TY

@Ware slide into my PMs about beds. I'm a chemist for a rather large foam company, who builds and or supplies foam to pretty much every bedding company in the market. I won't share much in the wide open forums, but willing to explain some things to look for, avoid, and values.

As for foam, yes density is going to be better the higher the foam is. Better longevity, more support, but heavier, more prone to damage in some cars and much more expensive.

I will say the trends are going to lower density, ore for cost of raw materials these days.


----------



## sneakbreeze

I have a Tempur-Pedic with the cooling technology. I believe they call it Tempur-breeze or something like that. My wife and I both love it. She was strongly against memory foam mattresses and we went and tested a variety or memory foam and traditional and she picked the tempur-pedic one out of them all.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'm hearing a lot about the sleep number beds... anybody have one or had one they DIDNT like?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I have been sleeping on a Purple mattress for the last 4 years and couldn't be happier with it. It sleeps cool and is soft but yet very supportive. I am also a fan of their Harmony Pillows as the wife and I both have one. We had a tempurpedic mattress before this one and it was nice but it started hurting my back once it got old and their were "soft" spots in it but didn't really notice it until later on but it was already past it's prime. I would highly recommend the basic Purple mattress for most people as it's a great deal for what it is. I too recommend getting "stretchy" sheets to go with them as you will get the full benefits out of the mattress. The wife and I LOVE our original Sheex sheets as they are cool and stretchy and are like a huge Under Armor t shirt.

We bought the kids Casper mattresses and they seem really nice too but I have not really slept on them to say either way but something to look into especially since they all offer 100 night risk free trials.


----------



## NJ-lawn

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm hearing a lot about the sleep number beds... anybody have one or had one they DIDNT like?


We love our sleep number bed. The first one we had for 16-17 yrs. The thing that originally sold us was its adjustable. I like the bed firm and my wife has a much lower setting. Some people say it's just an air bed, yes but it works and very good quality. Ours has a cooling topper.

Only thing is it gets expensive with all the upgrades, but many models to choose from.


----------



## SCGrassMan

NJ-lawn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing a lot about the sleep number beds... anybody have one or had one they DIDNT like?
> 
> 
> 
> We love our sleep number bed. The first one we had for 16-17 yrs. The thing that originally sold us was its adjustable. I like the bed firm and my wife has a much lower setting. Some people say it's just an air bed, yes but it works and very good quality. Ours has a cooling topper.
> 
> Only thing is it gets expensive with all the upgrades, but many models to choose from.
Click to expand...

Care to share the model, options, and price?


----------



## NeVs

Ware said:


> Lots of mattress choices out there. What do you have? Would you buy it again?
> 
> We have a Serta iComfort Prodigy memory foam. Paid about $2,300 for a king size in 2014. I don't think they make the one we have anymore, but I probably wouldn't buy it again. The memory foam sleeps a little hot for my taste, and it seems like the older it gets the slower the foam responds.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying Purple or maybe a latex mattress next. Does anyone have one of those?


With all the online mattress in a box companies, here is what I did and highly recommend.

Did research to find out what companies donate returned mattresses, if they did not donate, we would not buy from them. Ended up with about 9 mattress companies. Bought one, tried it for 2-3 months, if we didn't like it, scheduled the return and placed an order for the next mattress. Have to be careful with making sure you receive your next mattress before the current one is picked up, but in our experience they are pretty flexible with the pick ups and we never had a mattress picked up before receiving our next one.

What I couldn't believe was how all these mattresses all felt so drastically different. And most importantly, there were mattresses that we loved at first but then it just started to feel terrible and woke up with pain. Other mattresses didn't feel great but as we broke it in they became much more comfortable.

This also helped us really learn what style mattress we preferred. For the most part all of our favorite mattresses were hybrid pocketed coil spring/memory foam.

We ended up with the Dreamcloud Premier. It was about 2 years of trying mattresses but we do feel like we ended up with our favorite. The dreamcloud was one of the least comfortable ones in the first few nights but as it broke in over about 3-4 weeks it became the most comfortable for us. Purple on the other hand, seemed okay at first but over time became more and more uncomfortable. And this is why I really emphasize this approach to getting a mattress, these mattress in a box companies offer the best trial periods and allow full returns which we couldn't find at any mattress store.

With this approach remember that some companies offer different mattresses and their trial period(return) is only valid on the first mattress. If you exchange the mattress for another one, they no longer consider you a new customer and you are stuck with the second mattress. Purple is one of these companies, so lets say you order the purple 3 and feel that it is to firm and exchange it for a purple 4, you are now stuck with the purple 4. You can get around this by returning it and trying a different company and then coming back in a few months and placing a new order lol.


----------



## NJ-lawn

SCGrassMan said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing a lot about the sleep number beds... anybody have one or had one they DIDNT like?
> 
> 
> 
> We love our sleep number bed. The first one we had for 16-17 yrs. The thing that originally sold us was its adjustable. I like the bed firm and my wife has a much lower setting. Some people say it's just an air bed, yes but it works and very good quality. Ours has a cooling topper.
> 
> Only thing is it gets expensive with all the upgrades, but many models to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to share the model, options, and price?
Click to expand...

We bought this one

https://www.sleepnumber.com/mattress/related/p6?size=King

We didn't need to buy the frame since we had a sleep number mattress. Also if you own a smart phone, most people do, you really don't need the remote. There is an app that gives you feedback and to adjust the firmness.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

NeVs said:


> With all the online mattress in a box companies, here is what I did and highly recommend.


Care to provide the list of companies you ended with? I have a family member that did this exact same thing, she said it took her like 3-4 years to get through every company.

Do you get to keep the rewards points on initial credit card purchases if the underlying item is returned? If I'm buying 9 mattresses and returning 8 of them, imagine the points!


----------



## FATC1TY

Word of warning, the ability to do the above, in this current supply climate, may leave you sleeping on the couch.

Enormous shortages for materials in the market, coupled with price increases all the way around, you may end up getting stuck with... or without, if you play that game.


----------



## Movingshrub

We just bought a hybrid mattress. The one we got definitely sleeps warmer than I expected. However, I am a side sleeper and can tell and improvement in how my shoulder feels with this setup.


----------



## kaij_15

@Ware 
Sleep number - King - With a split top. The split top makes you feel like you are in the nursing home, but its awesome for snoring, allergies - being slightly elevated prevents being clogged up, its AWESOME for heart burn, no more nights sleeping upright in a chair.... a lot of benefits and options. they also last about 15-20 years and have replaceable mattress tops.

They are pricey, sheets are pricey - custom for split top, but you spend a good portion of your life sleeping....worth the investment.


----------



## NJ-lawn

kaij_15 said:


> @Ware
> Sleep number - King - With a split top. The split top makes you feel like you are in the nursing home, but its awesome for snoring, allergies - being slightly elevated prevents being clogged up, its AWESOME for heart burn, no more nights sleeping upright in a chair.... a lot of benefits and options. they also last about 15-20 years and have replaceable mattress tops.
> 
> They are pricey, sheets are pricey - custom for split top, but you spend a good portion of your life sleeping....worth the investment.


I agree 100%......you spend a third of your life in bed. Worth every penny, buy the best mattress you can afford


----------



## Lust4Lawn

If anybody wants to try a Sleep Number, a number of hotels have them so you can try it out without buying and returning.


----------



## Jgourley124

My wife and I have used Bobs mattresses for years and loved them. Currently we are on the signature gel plush on the adjustable frames and I cannot recommend enough. Her parents have the sleep number adjustable and have the less features then ours and they complain about the bed feeling weird because your sleeping on a "air" pillow


----------



## Cook

We went with the Tuft and Needle and then added the topper. I was worried it would be hot but it isn't. The first month was a little firm but now it is perfect.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

https://www.themattressunderground.com/

Mattress underground is kind of like the lawn forum for mattresses. There's more information there than anyone can digest. I'd google that and browse the forums. You can find info on every type of mattress and all kinds of tests and studies that have been done. It was super helpful for me.


----------



## Tsmith

Ware said:


> Lots of mattress choices out there. What do you have? Would you buy it again?
> 
> We have a Serta iComfort Prodigy memory foam. Paid about $2,300 for a king size in 2014. I don't think they make the one we have anymore, but I probably wouldn't buy it again. The memory foam sleeps a little hot for my taste, and it seems like the older it gets the slower the foam responds.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying Purple or maybe a latex mattress next. Does anyone have one of those?


I prefer a mattress on the firmer side and after researching decided to buy a Purple Hybrid 2 which includes their Purple Grid and Coils.

I'm happy with my purchase as it firm and after 18 months doesn't feel like it's any less firm which gives me hope for longevity. It's heavier than I expected and was quite the workout just to get it upstairs.


----------



## Lawndry List

We have always had Serta mattresses. Usually just went with the best option they had available at Sam's Club. We ordered a king from Lull & couldn't be happier. Not too firm, not too soft, & it stays cool. Not having to move an entire mattress & just having it arrive in a box was extremely convenient as well. Prices are great too.


----------



## Ware

tommyboy said:


> We have a Sleep Number and love it. Big bucks though.





NJ-lawn said:


> Sleep number here also......just bought our 2nd one. First one lasted 16 years. We come from the school if it works, stick with it.





JP900++ said:


> Great question! My wife and I are in the market too. I've heard really good things about Sleep Numbers anecdotally but CR surveys have all the high end advanced technologies coming in about equal. We are thinking the split king since I snore (she does too but it's cuter and I'd sleep through gunfire) and we both like different temps. It just seems like a ton to pay for basically sleeping on a balloon.





jmille9936 said:


> I second the Sleep Number. My wife and I like drastically different mattress firmness. And she likes to sleep with her head elevated. The purple/tuft/mail order mattresses were all too hot and soft for my tastes.





kaij_15 said:


> @Ware
> Sleep number - King - With a split top. The split top makes you feel like you are in the nursing home, but its awesome for snoring, allergies - being slightly elevated prevents being clogged up, its AWESOME for heart burn, no more nights sleeping upright in a chair.... a lot of benefits and options. they also last about 15-20 years and have replaceable mattress tops.
> 
> They are pricey, sheets are pricey - custom for split top, but you spend a good portion of your life sleeping....worth the investment.





Lust4Lawn said:


> If anybody wants to try a Sleep Number, a number of hotels have them so you can try it out without buying and returning.


So we went to the Sleep Number store and went through the exercise of finding our numbers. They start you at 100 (firmest), take it down to the softest, and then slowly bring you back up until you find a firmness setting you like. I honestly could have taken a nice nap right there in the store with it still at 100 while they were adjusting my wife's side, but when it was my turn I settled in somewhere around 75 so they didn't think I was weird. My wife's number was 30.

We went to another store that sells Purple to do our diligence, but with such vastly different firmness preferences the Sleep Number became the obvious choice. I tend to agree with some of the critical things people say about them - like that it's basically an overpriced air bed, but I think they've definitely cornered the market on pleasing two people with very different firmness preferences.

We tried a few different beds in the store and ultimately settled in on the i8 FlexTop King with the FlexFit 1 adjustable base (head only). I didn't think I would be interested in an adjustable base, but it made more sense once we were on it. I sometimes like to sleep with my head propped up on two pillows when my sinuses are bothering me, but that puts my head and neck out of alignment. I think the adjustable base will fix that. It will also be nice for reading or watching TV. The foot adjustment on the FlexFit 2 was neat too, but we ultimately decided it wasn't $900 more neat.

Before we ordered I did look into some of the other number bed options like Personal Comfort. I think there are some viable alternatives out there at a lower cost, but I also think there is some value in being able to walk into a Sleep Number store and try out all their different beds and know exactly what we're getting. I admire the perseverance of whoever it was that posted earlier about taking advantage of all the trial periods offered by different online mattress companies to find the right bed, but I just don't have the time or interest to deal with all that.

They will be delivering it to our new house in a few weeks. I'll be sure and report back after I have had a chance to sleep on it for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## dicko1

I have a minor issue with my Sleep number, a C4. I like it but only when used on the higher settings. At low settings it seems to sag and I always have a distinct feeling of rolling downhill toward the center of the mattress. I like things firm anyway so I keep it at around a 65 setting which seems to minimize the problem. I believe its due to the foam collar surrounding the airbag. At low settings, that collar is more firm than the mattress so it provides more support than the center, pushing you toward the center.

Mine also seems to lose air over a period of several months which it doesnt correct for. So after several months of use I find myself rolling toward the center. I then have to kick the setting up a notch to get the pump to turn on and then turn it back down to the desired setting. Things are all right then for the next few months when I have to do it again. This isnt a defect in the mattress. I think its more like a balloon that gradually loses air and deflates all by itself.


----------



## Thick n Dense

7 year old king Tempur pedic. It seems the foam has softwn a little bit but I still love it.

Go with FIRM. Its hard as a rock when you first lay down but as it warms up you sink into it.

Not sure how long it will last and was very pricey. 0% finance over 5 was the only reason I spent that much.

If I were to buy now, id look into the composites as memory foam ultimately breaks down.

If you go with foam, plan to degass in garage for 2 weeks. Or get in cool weather so you can crack window the offgassing is real and last weeks.


----------



## ALPHA

Late to the party but yes, I hated my Sleep Number. Customer service was not very helpful. I wound up throwing it out while it was still under warranty. I'm using a Flo Bed now and love it!



SCGrassMan said:


> I'm hearing a lot about the sleep number beds... anybody have one or had one they DIDNT like?


----------



## Ware

We have been on the Sleep Number for a couple months now and we are still happy with the purchase.


----------



## dsc123

We got a Helix and let me tell you--I didn't even know that I wasn't sleeping well until I got the Helix. Relatively cheap and customizable.


----------



## Baretta

Just purchased a Tempur-Pedic Medium Hybrid today.


----------



## Ngilbe36

Just read through all this and went to look at some pricing. It looks like sleepnumber is 50% off right now which seems too good to be true. I am currently on a Sealy mattress I bought out of college that was $600 for the mattress, box spring and frame haha. Maybe its time to upgrade.


----------



## Ware

Ngilbe36 said:


> Just read through all this and went to look at some pricing. It looks like sleepnumber is 50% off right now which seems too good to be true. I am currently on a Sealy mattress I bought out of college that was $600 for the mattress, box spring and frame haha. Maybe its time to upgrade.


They are always running some sort of sale. I don't doubt a holiday sale like Labor Day yields some of their best prices, but I agree the "50% off" that Sleep Number 360 iLE model is probably mostly marketing.


----------



## jayhawk

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm hearing a lot about the sleep number beds... anybody have one or had one they DIDNT like?


Forced to stay at Radisson hotels who had them....I wouldnt buy one based that experience.

A fan of Westin ...


----------



## driver_7

I have the Tempur-Pedic Breeze in a king. It's our favorite bed we've ever had. We tried one of the bed-in-a-box mattresses for 90 nights and absolutely hated it. "Returned" it. Someone at the local veterans charity furniture place got a sweet $1500 bed for free.

We love this one!


----------



## XLT_66

Can't recommend a Nest Bedding "Alexander" Signature Hybrid mattress enough. Perfect balance between memory foam and coil. Still some bounce for the fun stuff - but just soak into it. Have had our for about 8 years and am looking at buying another of the same thing. 10/10 - would and do recommend.


----------



## dpainter68

We've had a Sleep Number for a couple of years now on a tempurpedic flexible base. I think it's the 360 model. Been happy with it. Had a Tempurpedic (I think it was the Breeze) previously but it got too soft over time. I have a couple of bulging discs and a herniated disc in my neck and it got so soft that it started causing pain. I like that I can adjust the firmness with the Sleep Number if I need to.


----------



## acmccart8

ENC_Lawn said:


> Are there more advanced version of "water beds" now days?
> 
> I use to have one a long time ago and I like how you could control the temperature of the water and make the bed warm or cold?
> 
> I just haven't heard anyone mention them in a long time?


Try out the 8 sleep pod pro. It isn't a "water bed" it is a cover with capillaries where water runs through it (from a tower beside the bed), so it doesn't even feel like there is water there at all. You can customize the temperature on each side of the bed and it even tracks your sleep through the app to give you sleep reports. My wife and I absolutely love the 8 sleep cover and will have a hard time sleeping anywhere else as we have gotten so used to the perfect temperature control all throughout the night.

That being said, I recommend the 8 sleep pod pro cover/tech only, not the mattress. The option of just the cover/tech is around 2,000 and the option for the tech and mattress is around 4,000 for a king (top of the line pod pro max). The mattress is cheaper memory foam and is only 11 inches thick, definitely not worth the extra 2,000. So what we ended up doing was keeping the cover/tech only and then found a mattress we liked a lot to put that on, which was the Casper Wave hybrid. The Casper was extremely comfortable and great support for back pain due to the "zoned" support it has, but just slept way too hot for me. Then we added that 8 sleep cover and it is the perfect combo for us.

I just recommend you trying out the 8 sleep cover/tech on your current mattress first. It has a 30 day return period and the return process was extremely easy for everything that we did send back. They essentially had no questions asked and just scheduled a FedEx pickup two days later.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

acmccart8 said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there more advanced version of "water beds" now days?
> 
> I use to have one a long time ago and I like how you could control the temperature of the water and make the bed warm or cold?
> 
> I just haven't heard anyone mention them in a long time?
> 
> 
> 
> Try out the 8 sleep pod pro. It isn't a "water bed" it is a cover with capillaries where water runs through it (from a tower beside the bed), so it doesn't even feel like there is water there at all. You can customize the temperature on each side of the bed and it even tracks your sleep through the app to give you sleep reports. My wife and I absolutely love the 8 sleep cover and will have a hard time sleeping anywhere else as we have gotten so used to the perfect temperature control all throughout the night.
> 
> That being said, I recommend the 8 sleep pod pro cover/tech only, not the mattress. The option of just the cover/tech is around 2,000 and the option for the tech and mattress is around 4,000 for a king (top of the line pod pro max). The mattress is cheaper memory foam and is only 11 inches thick, definitely not worth the extra 2,000. So what we ended up doing was keeping the cover/tech only and then found a mattress we liked a lot to put that on, which was the Casper Wave hybrid. The Casper was extremely comfortable and great support for back pain due to the "zoned" support it has, but just slept way too hot for me. Then we added that 8 sleep cover and it is the perfect combo for us.
> 
> I just recommend you trying out the 8 sleep cover/tech on your current mattress first. It has a 30 day return period and the return process was extremely easy for everything that we did send back. They essentially had no questions asked and just scheduled a FedEx pickup two days later.
Click to expand...

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## FrankMc

We got Arctic Dream mattresses(this) for many years and are happy with them. 10 inches thickness and proudly made in the USA! What else to say? A lot of people pick up mattresses according to their existing bed, we do the opposite


----------



## Madao

I've been using a 2in purple mattress which I think is their classic firmer option that has foam beneath it.
I find it comfortable in all sleeping positions, but it did take a week or two for my body to adjust to the mattress.

It was very difficult to move into my new house as it is very heavy and awkward to carry when it is no longer rolled up in a box.

If I did it again I would probably prefer a purple 3in with pocket springs.


----------



## berisiw

tam said:


> I've had the same memory foam mattress since 2006 and still love it. It does sleep warmer than an innerspring, but we've mitigated that by choosing our other bedding materials (mattress pad, sheets, blanket) carefully. Just swapping out our old mattress pad for a washable silk-filled one eliminated waking up in puddles of sweat. Our mattress is from a local factory; not a national brand.
> 
> When we bought this mattress, our runner-up choice was natural latex. It was a little cooler and slightly less expensive, but also had a shorter warranty period and had a little bit more give to it.
> 
> I've slept on a few of the mattress-in-a-box offerings and they are all thinner and less supportive than I like cube single bed.


Getting rid of our hated sleep number bed. Had for five years, neither of us liked it, my side has had some kind of air leak for the past year. We are going to cut our (very expensive) losses. What should we replace it with? We want a reasonably firm, good, supportive non-air mattress. We looked at the high end Caspar and it seemed good, but there are so many mattress choices we have no idea where to start and would like to accomplish this reasonably quickly without becoming mattress experts. Please let me know what I should buy. Cost not super important except to the extent that I don't want to be dumb.


----------



## yegoki5810

We've had a Sleep Number for a couple of years now on a tempurpedic flexible base. I think it's the 360 model. Been happy with it. Had a Tempurpedic (I think it was the Breeze) previously but it got too soft over time. I have a couple of bulging discs and a herniated disc in my neck and it got so soft that it started causing pain. I like that I can adjust the firmness with the Sleep Number if I need to.


----------

